# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [REQUEST] New MMOwned Logo

## Ket

We are working on a new skin for MMOwned and will need a new logo to go along with it. I am looking for a "rogueish" panda, a drunken panda, or a rogueish drunken panda  :Smile:  If that is not your cup a tea then surprise me with something cool to go along with the new skin.

If you interested in taking a shot at it please PM your email so that I can send the psd files to you.

Thanks a lot!

==Added by Xel==
Guys, check the replies, 'winning' this contest will reward you with a large amount of reputation.
==============
http://www.completevb.com/demovb4/forum.php?styleid=22

----------


## Apoc

Just to add on to Kets request; it needs to look good on dark backgrounds; but preferably also good on light backgrounds. (The background itself, should be transparent.)

----------


## Xel

Just to add on Kets request: The 'winning' logo creator gets all the +Rep I can give  :Wink: 
In my opinion, keeping the logo simple but yet easily memorable is the thing.

----------


## Shayden85

=)



Is it something like this you guys want ? or funnier, simplier, more effects or something ?

I have all weekend on me so ;P

----------


## Xel

Shayden85, that's a nice looking logo there, but you could use a little less "bevel and emboss" and perhaps try another font

----------


## Shayden85

I have changed the font and made it a little more simplier.

Also 3 new logos.

1.


2.


3. Yes, its calvin  :Big Grin: 


4. Britney are supporting MMOwned.com



Im pretty sure you dont like the font, this was mostly to show the other logos.
Im thinking of a more rounder font, like the orginal.

*About the "new" template, i nice but its little to dark, mostly the font colour.*

----------


## Xel

> I have changed the font and made it a little more simplier.
> 
> Also 3 new logos.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...


I like the second one.

----------


## Shayden85

What! you dont like the Britney edition ?  :Big Grin: 

EDIT:
Why arent anyone else doing logos ? :/

----------


## Steveiwonder

I didn't get chance to finish this due to some knob customer burning down a minidata center >.<

I will try and continue at some point.



If someone wants these .psd files PM me you can continue 

Steve

No i don't know whats going on with the small text & no the panda is not finished, the whole thing is far from finished.

----------


## orangepig



----------


## Xel

> I didn't get chance to finish this due to some knob customer burning down a minidata center >.<
> 
> I will try and continue at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wants these .psd files PM me you can continue 
> 
> Steve
> ...


You wrote the word "Massively" wrong, the text could use some improvements (e.g. fix that outer glow)

And orangepig, I like the 1st logo but the panda is a bit, ehmmm.. I suggest you find a replacement for it or just remove it ^^.
You could add a little touch of blue to the text so it would fit the upcoming new theme (have you seen it?).

Good job this far guys, can't wait to see more logos from you!

----------


## Zoidberg

Not saying I could do better than any of the current submissions so far, but there's none I like so far.
+rep for the winner whenever we come to that point.

----------


## orangepig

ahh, I checked the theme now, what about

----------


## Baaja

I really like Shayden85's font... his second is my favorite, +rep for the guy that wins.

----------


## mohamed37

I'll give it a few more tries soon

----------


## Sneakylemons

> Not saying I could do better than any of the current submissions so far, but there's none I like so far.
> +rep for the winner whenever we come to that point.


*This, basically. =/*

----------


## Xel

> ahh, I checked the theme now, what about


Would write the MMOwned in small-caps.

----------


## Reflection

If I find some free time this week I'll give it a shot.

----------


## eSko

Moar Pandas please!

----------


## Narudan

Hm, this logo request is really unpopular.
You should add a prize for the winner.

----------


## drudmaster

The prize for the winner is tons of rep. Can't think of anything better.

----------


## Aldun

I'll add my fair share of rep as well. The winner will at least get 25rep by now if Im not mistaken.

----------


## danbirk

Keep trying guys, i like to see your all's attempts.
I think there should be some kinda reward to the one that will be doing the best.
I myself, will rep the person.

And maybe im gonna give it a try to.

----------


## eSko

I'll maybe also give it a shot... So, is the panda requiered or not?

----------


## drudmaster

He'll get loads more than that. Many are giving their rep; and I'm throwing mine in too.

----------


## 1337pyro

i will rep the winner, too.

but only if the logo includes a panda  :Smile:

----------


## JD

My rep is included 2! Hope it's a good one

----------


## Narudan

Alright, I'll +rep, too - but only if I like it  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

Here, I found the old logos I made 


comes with other colors and with a worgen.

----------


## eSko

Ket, could you give us a color pallete you are going to use on the skin, so we can make the logo actually fit it?

----------


## zecx

[IMGL]http://www.bannerfans.com/img/0_44f787a0-m3_1295998107.jpg[/IMGL]

----------


## Killsomecero

> [spoiler][IMGL]http://www.bannerfans.com/img/0_44f787a0-m3_1295998107.jpg[/IMGL][/spoiler]


 
LMAO! +Rep for a good laugh.
Also, I can't seem to find any ones that I like. I'd submit if I knew how to use photoshop :P

----------


## Narudan

CompletevB Demo vB4
Thats the skin.

----------


## Syan

Adding my 5 rep cookies to the winner too! :-)

----------


## Baaja

Funny, how people seem to have gotten more interested in participating now that there is a huge rep reward!  :Big Grin:  Have to say I like that new forum skin! Come on with the contributions already, I want a winner!

----------


## xsx

I know why apoc prefers black. 
./me looks at Apoc's username color
On topic: I guess i`ll let my imagination fly on this and i`ll post the result in here

----------


## Dombo

Seeing as I won the previous mmowned logo contest, I see no reason not to enter in this one either. 

Good luck to all the contestants!

----------


## 1337pyro

> CompletevB Demo vB4
> Thats the skin.


i hope they do not change the design again... except for the rep button  :Smile:  could be more colorful

----------


## Dombo

Here are some concepts on which I've worked for a few hours.

I'm still not 100% content with the result so if you have any comments, please let me know.







EDIT: Hmm maybe the stroke around the panda is a tad too big, I'll do some tweaking and maybe a new concept tomorrow noon. 
I have to get bed before I fall asleep during my exam.

----------


## Confucius

As the regional panda master I declare that thou shall include pandas in all submissions. Anyways here are two of mine, yes they both fail but they have an epic panda.

----------


## Parrky

> Here are some concepts on which I've worked for a few hours.
> 
> I'm still not 100% content with the result so if you have any comments, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text isn't defined enough, I'll have a go when I wake up in like 5 hours  :Smile:

----------


## wootpeng



----------


## eSko

So far Dombo's my winner  :Smile:  Let's see more entries  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

> 


 Just awesome.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> As the regional panda master I declare that thou shall include pandas in all submissions. Anyways here are two of mine, yes they both fail but they have an epic panda.





> 


Both of these images have white artifacts around the edges, most likely indicating the images were found elsewhere, and then removed from their backgrounds using the magic wand tool. Just my guess though.

Anyways, here's my attempt:

----------


## Froogle

_Voting for m0rbid as of yet. <3_

----------


## Narudan

> Both of these images have white artifacts around the edges, most likely indicating the images were found elsewhere, and then removed from their backgrounds using the magic wand tool. Just my guess though.


 Are you really accusing Confucius of not drawing that panda himself? Just look at his skills.




> 


Great entry, I think this will be the winner. 
I like every letter but the "m". Both of them, that black just doesn't look good to me.

Oh, and I request that this panda becomes the mmowned logo.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Are you really accusing Confucius of not drawing that panda himself? Just look at his skills.
> 
> 
> Great entry, I think this will be the winner. 
> I like every letter but the "m". Both of them, that black just doesn't look good to me.
> 
> Oh, and I request that this panda becomes the mmowned logo.


The black isn't actually black. I sampled a dark color from the background of a link that's alleged to be the new skin they'll be using.

What would you suggest changing it to?

----------


## Dirtyangel

for inspiration: YouTube - deadmau5 - Some Chords

----------


## wootpeng

> Both of these images have white artifacts around the edges, most likely indicating the images were found elsewhere, and then removed from their backgrounds using the magic wand tool. Just my guess though.


It's true, but the image I used can be purchased for a couple bucks. I just wasn't going to do that for a contest.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> for inspiration: YouTube - deadmau5 - Some Chords


I'm calling you out on using an image that's not yours also. Look at the white around the edge, clear evidence of magic wand.




> It's true, but the image I used can be purchased for a couple bucks. I just wasn't going to do that for a contest.


Well, then your image couldn't be used. I'm sure MMOwned would have to pay some kind of royalties or something if they did.

----------


## Dirtyangel

> I'm calling you out on using an image that's not yours also. Look at the white around the edge, clear evidence of magic wand.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then your image couldn't be used. I'm sure MMOwned would have to pay some kind of royalties or something if they did.



My re-battle: lol

----------


## Xel

I like the Dombo's version a lot!

and I really wish the Dirtyangel's panda was not taken from somewhere.

----------


## wootpeng

> Well, then your image couldn't be used. I'm sure MMOwned would have to pay some kind of royalties or something if they did.


You can buy the licensing for the image for a couple bucks is what I meant. As in you have complete ownership of the image.

----------


## zecx

CLEARLY mine is the best so far! :-D

----------


## Zoidberg

My current favorites is Dombo's and m0rbid's logos.
Keep the logos coming!

----------


## eKqN

Ok, I'm in.

----------


## ZaitsEU

I approve hackhacs picture!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

No pandas please! dear god

----------


## TheDash

> No pandas please! dear god


What've you got against pandas!? What have pandas ever done to harm you?  :Frown:

----------


## 1337pyro

> Anyways, here's my attempt:


wow this is what i like most until now  :Smile: 

ps: the MM could be written in capital letters

----------


## dook123

morbidang3
and
dirtyangel
I see small improvements but both are pretty nice

(filler)?

----------


## KuRIoS

I would like to see some sort of animation in it.. and I will throw in a EU or US gamecard for a logo if it wins my taste and is chosen

----------


## ~OddBall~

yep liking this  :Smile:

----------


## Jackie Moon

I tried, i'm no good with Photoshop though.

----------


## Sephytic

Well here is my first try. 


I may do something else later on, if I have inspiration for it. :3

----------


## Meursault

I do this for a job so will try and find some time tonight when I get home. I think I drew a panda for a project that never ended up being used - can't remember where its saved though. Watch this space!

----------


## jasejunk

I'll work on this as well.

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> I would like to see some sort of animation in it.. and I will throw in a EU or US gamecard for a logo if it wins my taste and is chosen




How's that?

----------


## Reflection

> How's that?


Too fast and often for me, I like the animation and logo itself a lot though!

----------


## Kaidos

Im fairly new to photoshop but here is my try^^



plain and simple :P

----------


## Reflection

Made a logo as well. 

[spoiler][/spoiler] Big version, animated

 small inanimate test version. 

[spoiler][/spoiler] Test on site.

----------


## Mpidis

*I'm on it.*

----------


## Meursault

Well, I've been farting around with this for a few mins and this is what I'm playing with: 

Panda + B&W


Some over the top styling


I anticipate some font haters but that's why I'm posting before spending time on it! Would love any feedback.

----------


## Shayden85

BUU!!! Cmon guys now i wont win  :Big Grin: 

Some has done sweet looking logos!

----------


## Meursault

AND...... now more normal concept



Can tart it up/add colour as you like.

----------


## Baaja

Reflection has my preliminary vote! Looking really slick on the website test. Cute Panda > Fierce Panda!

----------


## m0rbidang3l

Animation edited


New animation

This is a .gif with a transparent bg, hence the artifacting around the edges. It can be easily fixed.

----------


## VoTuUS

Morbig looking sexy haha nice second logo!

----------


## JD

Meursault, I really like your's, very nicely designed.

----------


## KuRIoS

Please remember what apoc stated... the logo must look good on both a dark and a bright website.. so make background transparent and check if it looks good on the background from the provided link and on a bright, like white background..

----------


## Meursault

Cheers JD! I take it you mean my proper entry above! I can spruce it up a bit and try some colours tomorrow if there's enough support.

I kinda like it in monochrome and there is certainly some scope to play with the bits flying out the end. Possible animation (although I don't know anything about animating it) could be a spark or two, as if it were metallic, maybe some subtle metal textures and rough / hot edge?

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

And yep, I could supply a 'negative version' if monochromatic is favoured. Coloured versions wouldn't necessitate double ups

----------


## irreplaceable

I like Meursault's 
I would however love to see m0rbidang3l's panda yawning instead of rotating or shaking.

how about a more pandaren look or something like a Samwise drawing

----------


## myran2

> AND...... now more normal concept
> 
> IMG
> 
> Can tart it up/add colour as you like.


I'm liking this one the most so far.

M0rbid's was pretty cool, but the animation kinda messes it up IMO (I'm not talking about the artifacts on the 2nd gif, the animations just don't appeal to me.)
To each his own, I suppose.

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

Can't wait to see the winner, I'm voting on Reflection's myself  :Wink: 
Giving the winner rep cookies, hoping that maybe 30 rep altogether from the members will be enough to get an epic logo.  :Smile: 
Cheers!

----------


## wow4Supplier

I'll try to whip up something. Been a long time since i was active in the GFX section..Expect to see me active again. So I think I'll do somehing this week.. :Smile:

----------


## Subset

I'll throw in my 4 or 5 rep to the winner as well.

----------


## Confucius

I will give my 5 rep to the winner as long as it includes an epic panda

----------


## Sneakylemons

*I really like meursault's second (real) submission, he's got my vote.*

----------


## Mpidis

> Both of these images have white artifacts around the edges, most likely indicating the images were found elsewhere, and then removed from their backgrounds using the magic wand tool. Just my guess though.
> 
> Anyways, here's my attempt:


*Nolo Contendre Font ftw*

----------


## Parrky

I think people are forgetting this is a logo, K.I.S.S.

----------


## Jadd

> 


If this doesn't win I'm going to take a picture of me slitting my wrists and neck and post it for all of you to see.

----------


## thefallen1one

Hope you like it  :Big Grin: 



And yes, I do realize that the first M is a little awkward...It was an awkward font.

----------


## natt_

> 


Looks like something from MIMIC

----------


## gezus

[QUOTE=m0rbidang3l;2028293]Animation edited


This is by far my fave. Animation is sweet, bit to frequent still. and for gods sakes the MM should be capitols. When was the last time you wrote "Epic" with a small e? .. :P

----------


## Zoidberg

So many good submission here... It'll be damn hard to choose.
I both love m0rbids, Narudans, wootpengs, and Meursalts.

Meursalt, you logo looks a tad "cold", do you think it's possible to make it a bit "warmer" if you know what I mean?

----------


## Meursault

No worries Zoidberg! I'm going to work on it a little today, doodling different pandas as I go along.

I am a little conscious that anything other than a head would be wind up looking pretty small - hence my only using a head!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> If this doesn't win I'm going to take a picture of me slitting my wrists and neck and post it for all of you to see.


I totally agree

----------


## Confucius

> If this doesn't win I'm going to take a picture of me slitting my wrists and neck and post it for all of you to see.


Yes best one atm imo although others come close this one does have the cutest panda, I like Meursault and mord's though too

----------


## Narudan

> Yes best one atm imo although others come close this one does have the cutest panda, I like Meursault and mord's though too


I can't decide between Morbids and Meursaults, too.
Both pandas would make a great logo. I like Meursaults a tad more but I wonder if it still looks good when its small. 
Morbids text is better than the plain version of Meursaults image, though.

----------


## thefallen1one

Has my vote

----------


## natt_

my


btw the blue background was supposed to be transparent.

----------


## Meursault

Hey Guys, Some quick revisions to my logo submission.

Slightly tweaked (Just shout if you want more gradients, shine, sexy bits)


Things I'm playing with (WIP)





I'm happy to revise on spec so please do suggest improvements and i'll get them done in a jiffy! Also, If you want to see different scaled versions / mockups / colours then drop a comment on here.

Artwork is vector too so if anybody wanted to play with it afterwards then im happy for that to happen - e.g. matching colours up etc.


Would it be worth checking out a different font? Obviously not the GTA one like the other people like.

----------


## Reflection

Really like yours meursault, lot better than mine. Especially the first one and the last one in your most recent post.

----------


## Meursault

A weak-ass attempt to blend it in!

----------


## myran2

Meursault, the panda's eyes in your newest logo are a bit too yellow. It's kinda creepy, actually.
I'd suggest toning it down a bit or changing the color.

Your logo is still the best by far, so even with the scary yellow eyes, it still has my vote.

----------


## Meursault

That him being drunk  :Frown: . - should have some more time when I get home. And thank you, glad it's well received!

----------


## Narudan

Looked drunk to me  :Big Grin: 
But I'd prefer white eyes, too. And I prefer the first version with the closed mouth. But a bigger mouth would be good.
I think a round sans serif font would fit the panda better. Like those
Harabara Font | dafont.com
or Aldo Font | dafont.com

----------


## Zoidberg

> A weak-ass attempt to blend it in!


That... Is pretty hot. Definitely my favorite so far, just change the background of the eyes to white.

----------


## Mpidis

*Did that really quick, just to know if you are interested in something similar. I was thinking for a eye blink animation of the panda, and a better panda cartoon of course. Meursault is owning though.*

----------


## Vyre

My vote goes for meursault as well, nice job.

Here's my humble try, gave up once i saw meursaults, and my panda drawing skills were terrible :[




good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## garb

> *Did that really quick, just to know if you are interested in something similar. I was thinking for a eye blink animation of the panda, and a better panda cartoon of course. Meursault is owning though.*


 blink animation, a little less on the glare, maybe move "massive mult-" etc down and that's got my vote

----------


## Mpidis

> blink animation, a little less on the glare, maybe move "massive mult-" etc down and that's got my vote


*Ok, doing it.*

----------


## Meursault

Ok, I done pimped the font a bit - Look forward to feedback  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dirtyangel

> Ok, I done pimped the font a bit - Look forward to feedback


We have a winner

----------


## Reflection

> Ok, I done pimped the font a bit - Look forward to feedback


Yeah I like that a lot, I love the panda! Great work.

----------


## VoTuUS

> Ok, I done pimped the font a bit - Look forward to feedback


For sure the winner so far, Nice job will rep you when i get the confirmation.

----------


## Meursault

I'll google adding some sort of infrequent glint or light source, as animation is really not my forte. Happy for help too if anybody knows a good tut?

----------


## Narudan

Don't add any animation

----------


## Mpidis

*I really like Meurs' one, but I'm trying one too. 
That's what I got so far for today. Tomorrow I will give "panda's eye blinking" animation a try.*

----------


## 1337pyro

> Ok, I done pimped the font a bit - Look forward to feedback


best best best...... this awesome

----------


## Igzz

I'm liking Meursaults design, looking nice.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Meursault wins.
Nuff said.*

----------


## id820

I can make more versions if needed, like something bright etc:

----------


## Wetop

Meursault get's my vote, by far.

----------


## Confucius

> Ok, I done pimped the font a bit - Look forward to feedback


Meursault you win  :Smile:

----------


## Jeesk

Meursault, looks amazing and I'll be surprised if this isn't a winner.

For my 2c, I actually preferred the old font you had here:



Over the current one (but the colors on the current one are great). I also preferred the original face with the mouth closed over the current one. But maybe that's just me!

Fantastic job anyway and you'll get my full rep regardless. I will also be repping m0rbid for what IMO is the second best entry too (preferred it without animation).

----------


## m0rbidang3l

Well, there's only so much you can do against someone who does this for a living.

Well done meursault.

----------


## wootpeng

> Meursault, looks amazing and I'll be surprised if this isn't a winner.
> 
> For my 2c, I actually preferred the old font you had here:


Agreed. He should put this font into the newer logo.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Agreed. He should put this font into the newer logo.


I second this  :Smile:

----------


## Xel

> Ok, I done pimped the font a bit - Look forward to feedback


Woah, this one is nice! Best this far

----------


## Vyre

Really like the new one meursault, though i also liked the old font a lot more!  :Smile:

----------


## Meursault

> Well, there's only so much you can do against someone who does this for a living.
> Well done meursault.


Well, maybe I exaggerated a little! I TRY to make a living doing graphics but my real job is filing paperwork for minimum wage.
The graphics is something I enjoy and I'd love to get into it except there just aren't any jobs! Crowd-sourcing FTL  :Frown: 

So... Revisions for the next submission - Same but exchange the old font back in? I was also playing with the way round the colours are.
Incoming...

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> 


But this one is SO good  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Meursault

Okay - Reverted back to the Avant_Greek Font in this one:



*I think that I prefer Ackbar now:*



But these look snazzy too:



(Apologies if this is jumping any guns - Fridays are just a little slow at work so I decided to find something to do!)

----------


## Vyre

Wow, those look amazing meursault! I hope you'll be the winner, love all the three bottom ones, with the more thin font, i hope they'll decide to choose them! 

Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## 1337pyro

> But these look snazzy too:


and the winner is....  :Big Grin:

----------


## VoTuUS

> and the winner is....


I agree
word.

----------


## Glynbeard

> But these look snazzy too:


*Very nice!* These are definitely getting my vote. Great job so far.

----------


## Sneakylemons

> (Apologies if this is jumping any guns - Fridays are just a little slow at work so I decided to find something to do!)


 *Not jumping any guns, just thinking ahead. You definitely have my vote*

----------


## Apoc

Meursault definitely has my vote. However, I'm curious if you could do 1 thing. (Just curious how it'd look)

Since we sometimes do "Holiday" logos, and whatnot, can you make up some sort of holiday version with the 2nd MMOwned logo. (Personally; I like the thin font over the thick ones)

Basically; the idea is to see how "cheesy" it'd look if we start doing more holiday logos. - Note: you don't need to go all out on it. Just want to compare how odd it'd look with holiday decorations.

----------


## Meursault

A la Warez-bb? Sure - leave it with me.. Off home in a mo so will post something later/tomorrow

----------


## danbirk

But these look snazzy too:


i like theese one the most. 
Guess we have a winner.
Great job mate.

----------


## Dombo

> 


These look sick! 
Good work on those logos Meursault!

----------


## Killsomecero

> If this doesn't win I'm going to take a picture of me slitting my wrists and neck and post it for all of you to see.



I expect a bloody wrist and neck from you soon enough.

----------


## xsx

Meursault nice job with the logo but that side line on mmowned isnt too much? I mean yeah it looks nice but its kinda distracting was thinking that u could make something like wow or something else on those letters or some gradinent+bevel a little

----------


## Meursault

Hey guys, Thankyou for the feedback. Have a couple of bits to work on now but wine and design don't work well together :S tomorrow hopefully

@xsx I'm not 100% on what you mean - do you think the sliced look could work differently or...

----------


## Ket

Wow, there is a lot of great submissions. Meursalt, I too dig your logos the most.

----------


## Froogle

Love everything about your logo except for the panda, Meursault. Overall your submission is the best, but I still prefer m0rbid's panda - the eyes and mouth combined make the panda appear lazy (to me).

----------


## culdin

> But these look snazzy too:
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies if this is jumping any guns - Fridays are just a little slow at work so I decided to find something to do!)


this is my vote

----------


## Sneakylemons

> Love everything about your logo except for the panda, Meursault. Overall your submission is the best, but I still prefer m0rbid's panda - the eyes and mouth combined make the panda appear lazy (to me).


*>implying pandas aren't lazy o.O*

----------


## Dirtyangel

@Meursault Keep the panda! It doesn't look as good without it.

----------


## Jeesk

That's perfect, Meur, don't change another thing! My +rep incoming  :Smile:

----------


## bakafish

Wow Meursault, they look incredible.
Im gonna have a shot just for the fun of it  :Smile:

----------


## Baaja

Yup, Meursault has won my vote as well. And yes, keep the panda!

----------


## danbirk

Has a winner been picked yet?

----------


## bakafish

Just something I threw together today.

A little feedback please  :Wink:

----------


## TechnoFreakzor

Damn few pretty good logos here  :Big Grin:  I wish i could make one >.<

----------


## wootpeng

> Just something I threw together today.
> 
> A little feedback please


This is my favorite.

----------


## thefallen1one

> 


I actually really really like this one

----------


## Ket

I've decided to go with Meursalt's logos. I must say though there was a lot of great submissions. I will giving out rep to all of those who submitted and Meursalt will receive a gametime code of game of choice once the logos are received. Thanks a lot everyone!

----------


## Meursault

weeeeeeeeeeeee! Cheers Ket, and thank you for everybodies feedback! I have some other bits im playing with still and will submit those when I finish up, just had a busy week.

Thanks again
~M

----------


## Baaja

I guess the rep goes to Mersault then, cheers.. you really deserved it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Narudan

Meursault, i hope you have a vector version of that panda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vyre

Congrats meur, and nice job to everyone else!  :Smile: 

You really deserved it mate (y)

----------


## Meursault

> Meursault, i hope you have a vector version of that panda


I always start work in Illustrator ^^ - That PSD i sent over hasn't been rasterised so should scale nicely - convert to a smart shape if you wanna scale it in photoshop and not lose the effectiveness of the styling btw -  :Big Grin:

----------


## wootpeng

> 


Wouldn't the top part be sliding the other way based on the angle of the cut?

----------


## Confucius

> Wouldn't the top part be sliding the other way based on the angle of the cut?


But mmowned is so cool it defies the laws of physics!

----------


## Zoidberg

Meursalt, give me your vector drawing skills, please.

----------


## eSko

What Zoidberg said!

----------

